# is there a news feed without the advertising?



## bloodstupid (Nov 30, 2013)

In the early days it was all about rumors, new releases and firmware updates.

Today i have the feeling its all about prices of canon gear (lenses, bodys, memorycards etc.). I am not only talking about that BlackFriday stuff (which i of course dont care at all too). Its going on for a while now.

I really dont care for how much this stuff sells where you live, i probably wouldnt even care if i lived on the same continent.

So is there a rss feed version without those advertisements?


----------

